# How to Make the Internet a Lot Faster



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

How to Make the Internet a Lot Faster (2 web pages).

*Google's promise of very-high-speed broadband can't just be about big pipes.*

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's hardly news that the entire infrastructure will have to support the faster speeds, right?  This will require end-to-end design, not just dropping a fiber in a ditch. Hopefully, the folks at Google actually realize this.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

My understanding of Google's original announcement was not that they intend to provide giant pipes as much as they want to prove a model to deliver ultra-high bandwidth to more consumers in the future (or how other providers could do too)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I'm not sure it wasn't really just an announcement to get Google more press. Talk is cheap.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The key is to make Google want to populate your community with the new technology - that way everyone in your community benefits from a proof-of-concept.

-- Tom


----------



## liciniusjack (Mar 29, 2010)

Internet can be made more faster than existing one by adding faster software application. Actually internet works through various network. So if we can work on network, it may result to higher efficieny. Although it may take several years. Lets think who add or invent this..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I currently have 35/35 fiber service, I can't really visualize needing anything faster in the near future.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> I currently have 35/35 fiber service, I can't really visualize needing anything faster in the near future.


I am going to hire your Kitty Sniper if you keep mentioning your FIOS service!!!!!!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> I currently have 35/35 fiber service,


A pirates wet dream.....


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> I currently have 35/35 fiber service, I can't really visualize needing anything faster in the near future.


Id die for the verizon fios, we dont have it in our area yet so we were stuck with a 3MB pipe on verizon dsl, kinda stunk and we started having serious dropout issues so we had to switch to comcast, not bad speeds but i still dont trust them with the data, but its either them or spotty, slow internet. :/ Id be in Dan's boat and have to go downstairs and fix the gerbil constantly with verizon right now. Odd thing is the fiber is all around our neighborhood but atcually is not through it yet, the minute it gets here im switching however, because bandwidth is practically unlimited and the comcast tech is old honestly, and probably will go under to fios eventually.


----------

